# Specs for ...



## ExChefinMA

I was hoping that someone would have the following spec information for me.

I have a 2012 CAAD 10 5 and for the sake of information (and maybe someday upgrades) I was looking for the specs on:

Handlebar: Cannondale C3 Compact
Handlebar Stem: Cannondale C3

Thank you in advance.


----------



## FPSDavid

Both are aluminum is all I know.


----------



## RCMTB

*C3 Handlebars*
Brand: Cannondale
Model: C3
Color: Black
Size: 31.8mm X 44 cm, Outside to Outside / 42cm, Center to Center
Drop: 140mm
Reach: 90mm
Weight : ~298g

*C3 Stem*
Brand: Cannondale
Model: C3
Color: Black
Length: 100mm
Rise: +/-6 degree
Size: 1 1/8" forks
Weight: ~132g


----------



## ExChefinMA

RCMTB said:


> *C3 Handlebars*
> Brand: Cannondale
> Model: C3
> Color: Black
> Size: 31.8mm X 44 cm, Outside to Outside / 42cm, Center to Center
> Drop: 140mm
> Reach: 90mm
> Weight : ~298g
> 
> *C3 Stem*
> Brand: Cannondale
> Model: C3
> Color: Black
> Length: 100mm
> Rise: +/-6 degree
> Size: 1 1/8" forks
> Weight: ~132g


Thank you! This is exactly what I was looking for. Can you tell me where you found it?


----------



## RCMTB

ExChefinMA said:


> Thank you! This is exactly what I was looking for. Can you tell me where you found it?


Bar specs on ebay and stem somewhere on this site. Unfortunately, Cannondale doesn't have these components\specs on their site. The C3 components aren't bad it's just that we all (at least most of us) like to upgrade to brands we like.


----------



## ExChefinMA

RCMTB said:


> Bar specs on ebay and stem somewhere on this site. Unfortunately, Cannondale doesn't have these components\specs on their site. The C3 components aren't bad it's just that we all (at least most of us) like to upgrade to brands we like.


I'm good with the stem, but am thinking about maybe next season a bar with flatter flats.

If the wife lets me that is.


----------

